
A Checker for Open Source Projects - umut_isik
https://wospm.github.io/checker/
======
umut_isik
This is a command-line tool for project owners to measure if their open source
project is welcoming contributors or not. The tool checks the repository
against a list of metrics and the metrics are mostly inspired by Github’s Open
Source Guides.

